# Installation auf Netbook (2GB HD)

## kontrapunkt

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir ein billiges Netbook zu besorgen, was vermutlich auf 128MB RAM und 2GB HD rauslaufen wird.

Da ich es eigentlich nur für Textarbeit brauche und ich auf einem 7-Zoll-Monitor GUIs störend empfinde, dachte ich daran, einfach das reine Gentoo ohne GUI zu installieren.

Nun habe ich aber festgestellt, dass meine Root-Partition schon mit 2 GB belegt ist, obwohl ich bisher auch nur das reine Gentoo ohne Programme, GUI, usw. installiert habe. Im Vergleich zu Distributionen wie Puppy, die mit GUI und unnötigen Programmen daherkommen, wundert mich das dann doch.

Muss man bei der Installation auf Netbooks (bzw. kleineren Festplatten) irgendwas beachten, was vom Anfänger-Handbuch abweicht, oder wie hat man die Möglichkeit Gentoo möglichst platzsparend zu installieren?

----------

## Christian99

naja, als erstes gibts mal die CFLAG -Os, dabei optimiert der kompiler auf die größe der ausführbaren dateien. vor urzeiten hab ich mal gehört, dass das probbleme machen könnte. ist das immer noch so, oder ist -Os jetzt save?

außerdem gibts noch die useflag minimal, die für viele pakete da ist.

beides ist noch nicht ausprobiert.

Außerdem gibt es noch die emerge option:

```
 --fail-clean [ y | n ]

              Clean up temporary files after a build failure. This is

              particularly useful if you have PORTAGE_TMPDIR on tmpfs. If

              this option is enabled, you probably also want to enable

              PORT_LOGDIR (see make.conf(5)) in order to save the build

              log.
```

was auch noch gelegentlich einiges an platz braucht ist das distfile directory, in dem die ganzen quellpakete liegen. wenn du die möglichkeit hast (z.b. andere rechner mit gentoo) dann würde ich das irgendwie auf dem netbook leer halten, und über z.b. nfs von nem anderen rech ner einbinden.

Das ist das, was mir spontan einfällt.

Christian

PS: wenn du das mit -Os machst, würde es mich interessieren, wieviel das bringt.

----------

## disi

Wenn du 64bit installierst, kannst du multilib weglassen wenn du folgendes Profil waehlst:

default/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib

Man kann den Portage Baum von ~250MB auf ~50MB verkleinern: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Portage_Squashfs

Mit 128MB RAM wird das aber eng...

----------

## ixo

Hallo,

noch 2 Ideen:

1. Verwende für alles (außer /boot) btrfs mit der Option compress. Ich habe ein bisschen damit herumgespielt und es läuft problemlos - allerdings verwende ich btrfs nicht für / . Ob es Sinn macht, das einzusetzen, würde ich davon abhängig machen, ob ein eventueller crash des Systems üble Konsequenzen hätte. (Und natürlich regelmäßig backups machen  :Wink:  )

2. Hat zwar nichts mit der Frage zu tun, aber die Netbooks, die ich kenne, haben einen Schacht für eine SD Karte. Kann man den Speicher nicht einfach so vergrößern? (Bei btrfs hier noch die Option 'ssd' verwenden.)

Grüße, ixo

----------

## Treborius

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> naja, als erstes gibts mal die CFLAG -Os, dabei optimiert der kompiler auf die größe der ausführbaren dateien. vor urzeiten hab ich mal gehört, dass das probbleme machen könnte. ist das immer noch so, oder ist -Os jetzt save?
> 
> 

 

mein kleiner server mit 256MB Ram :

```

CFLAGS="-march=geode -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fno-align-jumps -fno-align-functions -fno-align-labels -fno-align-loops"

```

läuft ohne probleme seit ca 2 jahren, ich hab das aber eher drin um ram zu sparen,

----------

## root_tux_linux

Schlagt mich oder bezichtigt mich der Blasphemie aber Gentoo auf so einem Netbook? Never ever!

Alleine schon das Compilieren würde dagegen sprechen wenn die Pakete nicht als Bin kommen oder mit distcc compiliert wird.

Da würde ich persönlich lieber zu Arch oder Debian greifen.

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## dirkfanick

Tja, das compilieren wird schon ein wenig dauern.

Und um das ganze klein zu halten musst Du halt eine stage1 oder stage3 installation hinbekommen. Mit entspechenden USE-Flags, die alles unnötige nicht installieren.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/faq.xml

----------

## dirkfanick

Und ansonsten lieber

http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mini_Linux

 *Quote:*   

> The hard drive installable version requires 3 MB of RAM and 20 MB of disk space, plus a bootable DOS. The floppy version needs 12 MB of RAM.

 

 :Shocked: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BasicLinux

----------

## kontrapunkt

Danke für eure Antworten. Ich werde dann erstmal alle Tipps ausprobieren.

Ich werde dann diesen Thread für meinen jeweiligen Erfahrungen zu nutzen, für alle die es interessiert und vielleicht sogar dasselbe vorhaben.

Für denn Fall, dass alles nichts bringen sollte (bzw. das ganze nicht optimal läuft), werde ich mir die anderen Distributionen mal anschauen.

----------

## doedel

stage1 wird auch nicht kleiner als stage3, nur weil man mehr durchcompiliert.

Ein Gentoo kannste kaum benutzbar auf 2GB bekommen. Für solche Spässe dann doch eher Debian oder ein Live-Linux entpackt auf Festplatte.

Mit z.B. "ROOT=/mnt/2gb/ emerge busybox gentoo-sources gcc make ..." kannst du dir ein gentoo ohne Portage bauen, aber auch nur bedingt und es wird sehr aufwendig. AFAIK kommt Portage mit dem Baselayout und ohne Baselayout musst du dich auch um Systemstart usw. kümmern.

128MB ist selbst für ein Konsolenlinux schon reichlich wenig.

Schau lieber, dass du an einen 2-3 Jahren EEE kommst, mit 80er HDD und 1GB RAM oder so bekommst die Teile auch schon für 100...150 Euro.

-Os macht, wenns gut läuft, 10% aus und der Ärger-Risiko-Faktor steigt um 50%. Kannst du dir also sparen... Wegen nichtmal 200MB hin oder her, drauf pfeiffen.

----------

## Josef.95

Eventuell bietet sich hier auch eine super schlanke TinyGentoo Installation an?

 *Quote:*   

> Goal
> 
> This article will show how to build a very minimal Gentoo installation, considerably smaller than 64MB. To reach this goal, 'busybox' and 'uClibc' will be used. The finished installation will be bootable, and can be put for example on small portable media such as an USB-stick or SD-card. 

 

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

mal so meiner Erfahrung, ich habe hier ein Gentoo das ist auf 950Mb belegte Festplatte installiert und hat 256MB Arbeitsspeicher.

Das ganze auf einen 200MHz Processor.

Läuft alles ohne Probleme. Der Portage liegt natürlich extern.

Das hier ist noch etwas was Platz spart:

FEATURES = "nodoc noman"

Das ist System ist wohl ohne X-Server. Etwas SWAP sollte bei 256MB vorhanden sein und die Grundinstallation habe ich auf einem anderen Rechner gemacht. Soll heissen das System wurde nicht was dem kleinen Rechner erstellt.

Gruss Jörg

----------

